# Lost NIE



## Spanishmove (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I am shortly moving from the UK to Marbella for a job. I _did_ have an NIE when I lived in spain for a short while back in 2009. 

I unfortunately cannot find the paperwork. I understand that I have to fill out all the forms again to get a new document issued (with the same NIE number) ?

I read that I have to go to the same police station, obviously I couldnt be further from it in Marbella, can I not just go to a station in Marbella ?

(I do not know my NIE number either so cant get another one printed).

thanks...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spanishmove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am shortly moving from the UK to Marbella for a job. I _did_ have an NIE when I lived in spain for a short while back in 2009.
> 
> ...


your NIE will be on record - when you go to register on the resident list explain what has happened


----------



## Spanishmove (Nov 12, 2011)

xabia - thanks a lot, the rules change so often , glad to know what should happen.


----------

